# How do you guys have time for AC?



## Divo (Jan 24, 2015)

I really love these games, but I feel like I just can't play them anymore. Between work and school, I have very little time to play games. And I can't play games on a regular basis. How do you find the time to play a game like Animal Crossing and still do other things, or god forbid, _play other games as well_? I just can't seem to fit it all in.


----------



## Tao (Jan 24, 2015)

1) I don't take them as seriously as others seem to. They're a game, not my life.
2) If I really can't be bothered playing it or have something else I would rather be doing/playing, I will just do the absolute bare minimum required in the game which is usually setting the town to beautiful ordnance and 'doing a lap' around the village to make sure villagers I like don't move away and pull any weeds. Takes like, 5 minutes every few days.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 24, 2015)

I have periods where I play hardcore and play the game an hour or two everyday, keep up with the town, but like right now I'm into Pokemon and Smash Bros. so I've been playing those games.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 24, 2015)

i don't have much other stuff to do so that makes it easier.


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a lot of down time this semester. That and I only play for an hour max at a time.


----------



## booshoe (Feb 5, 2015)

During my free time in between classes, I spend 30 minutes to play AC. I can't really spend too much to play AC hardcore and I've actually given up on playing it hardcore. College is sucking my soul.....


----------



## Jal (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a lot of free time right now, but I understand where you're coming from! Last semester I would go days without even checking my town to make sure nobody moved because I was so busy with work and school, and one day came back to see that lovely Lolly had moved. I think if you really love something you just have to make time for it, and I guess AC can be a good stress reliever. I usually just set aside like 30mins to an hour a day. Doing a few paths, talking to villagers, etc.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm 2busy playing with Miku to bother with AC :^)


----------



## Dustmop (Feb 5, 2015)

It's not as "serious" for me now that my town is "established." I have some badges to get from Phineas and I'm half-working on changing my house to the furniture sets I like now that I finished the HHA things.

But my paths are down, I have most of my 'dreamies', I have PWPs where/how I want them. And I have 25 mil left in savings that I put minimal effort toward raising for the badge, but that's about it.

Besides that, basically just what Tao said. Every few days I go in for 5-10 minutes to try to get a villager to ping me about leaving. I have the beautiful ordinance so I don't worry about losing the pink lilies that border my paths or getting too many weeds, and I have 9 villagers so I can just patiently wait for someone worthwhile to show up in a campsite or the trading boards.

I also TT a little bit if I stop playing for too long - if I just drop it for a few weeks/months, I try to go back to some time around the day I last remember playing to avoid losing any of the villagers I like. I'm in July 2014, but I don't care, I have a tarantula and a scorpion to catch still. c:


Back when I *was* balancing school, work, other games, boyfriend time, AC, etc. I would just take a few hours on the weekend to work on my town and TT when necessary (like PWPs), and then apply the same minimal effort throughout the week just to keep everything in "order."


----------



## n64king (Feb 6, 2015)

I have time because I'm secure financially and with work and my apt is the hang out place so I can play games without having to leave my things.


----------



## Raviuchiha (Feb 7, 2015)

I usually have these huge breaks and huge sprees of playing, but its exam week now and I finished all my exams so I have waaayy to much time on the hands right now


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a lot of time for Assassins Creed.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 8, 2015)

Animal Crossing doesn't have to take much daily time, depends what your play style is and what you want to get out of the game.

For me, my daily routine was usually:
1. check shops
2. talk to villagers
3. water flowers 
4. ?

Rarely took more than an hour.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 8, 2015)

To be frank, I've got both mental and physical stuff to deal with right now and that prevents me from working. I sure as hell can't afford college (those of you not in the US, count your blessings when it comes to tuition costs!) so I've got a lot of free time at the mo'. I'm trying to sandwich in all my game time now because once I'm ready to rejoin the work force I know I won't be able to indulge in my hobbies nearly as often as I currently do.


----------



## Verotten (Feb 9, 2015)

I often don't and if I had more to do irl I'd probably largely forego other games (AC comes first, I have to at least make sure no one's moving, water flowers and wotk towards badges a bit).
As it stands I kind of have a 'game roster'. Like Tuesdays and Wednesdays are often Pok?mon days, Sundays and Mondays are PC days, Wii U days are any day the other half wants me to play something with him (usually Fridays/Saturdays).
Ofc that changes sometimes depending on how obsessed with a specific game I am, but if I'm not craving anything I try to make that roster work. :B


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 9, 2015)

I like to play in my free time. I don't have a lot of outside interests. Most of my free time is spent at home, where I enjoy exercising, Internet, or playing my game.


----------



## Marisska (Feb 9, 2015)

I usually play for 20-30 minutes each day, so it doesn't really take a lot of time and I still enjoy the game


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, I usually don't have much homework, so as soon as I get home I just relax and play Animal Crossing for however long I want.


----------



## DCB (Feb 9, 2015)

I usually play in the mornings for about half an hour, doing all my routine stuff: fossils, shopping, talking to villagers, etc. Then, I play in the evening for an hour or two, either bug hunting or making designs. AC:NL is a good way to relax for me.


----------



## PandaMasque (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm not currently working, so that's a big part on how I play like I do. x0D honestly though, I'm in a binging period right now where I just want to play non-stop. When this subsides, I would play an hour a day, just watering plants, talking to villagers, and visiting the shops. I'm honestly not even obsessed with collecting all the badges, I just do it when I have time and motivation to do them.

Kind of a bad time to be binge-playing though because I'm in my last semester at community college and I'm supposed to be working on my portfolio. *kicks self* hopefully my hype will die down by the end of the month. x0D


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 9, 2015)

You TAKE time for Animal Crossing.  lol


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 9, 2015)

Since I have no friends I do pretty much all my studying and HW during break or wutever. I only have one activity (table tennis) and that takes up like 7h tops of my week. And since I have no life ATM I have so much time to play c:


----------



## pika62221 (Mar 4, 2015)

It's called a portable system for a reason, I take it with me everywhere, so times I'm waiting in line, on a train, on the toilet, I pull it out, play it, boom, done for the day- now, originally took many, MANY times multitasking to get my 6 to 8 hours in. I'm soo glad New Leaf has gotten to the point I can play it in smaller 30 minute bursts- far easier!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 4, 2015)

After playing for almost two years, I've done pretty much everything in the game and got my town to be just how I want it to be.

Every other day I get on for ten minutes max to check for rumors and see what's going on. I don't check shops or anything anymore.


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 4, 2015)

It's pretty easy to find time to play when you've left school and the most work you can find is part-time...


----------



## queertactics (Mar 4, 2015)

between full enrollment in college and two jobs? procrastination. i _don't_ have time for animal crossing. and yet here i am


----------



## SRS (Mar 4, 2015)

I am a terrible student. That's how.

If I wasn't procrastinating with Animal Crossing I'd be playing the Sims. Anything but homework.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 4, 2015)

Well I have 53 hours spare in a week.
_PROCRASTINATING _


----------



## Rasumii (Mar 4, 2015)

When I know I'm not going to have a lot of time to play, I play every day until a villager tells me they were thinking of moving. I tell them not to move, and then don't play for a long time. No villagers will move if you do this, I've noticed.


----------



## Brain.Boy (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm in a sort of online school. I get to work on school at my own pace, so I have plenty of time to just relax if I need to.
It leads up to procrastination, but I feel good, and that's what's important to me. ^^;


----------



## Oriana (Mar 4, 2015)

I use it as a reward system for myself so I get my work done. For example, I'll finish a paper and grant myself half an hour of Animal Crossing, or I'll finish two papers and grant myself an hour, and so on and so forth.


----------



## Foxxie (Mar 4, 2015)

I have absolutely no idea, if I'm honest!  I am a working mum to two boys, with a 30 hour a week job, am a competition dancer and am studying a degree in Psychology on the side.  Between parenting, studying, dancing, keeping a home and working, there is no reasonable way I should be able to fit *any* gaming in... but I somehow manage hours and hours per week!

I am trying to work out how I manage it... all I can say is that my husband is fantastically supportive! Except he bought ACNL today too, so I guess nothing is getting done around our house anymore! :/


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 4, 2015)

I literally have no life. I go to a therapeutic school, so no worries with work, and I don't work, yet. So I pretty much have free time every day.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

I just have time. I have a lot of free time.


----------



## Amalthea (Mar 4, 2015)

I usually play my Animal Crossing town after dinner, when I'm winding down before bed and that day's chores are done. I don't really have time to do a lot but I at least like to check on my villagers and do the dailies and maybe check out the shops if I have time. ^^ I can't always get on every day of course!


----------



## Momo15 (Mar 4, 2015)

I simply make time to play the game. Once you get everything down, playing the game takes a few minutes at a time. It's efficient, especially since I have school.


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 5, 2015)

it's simple I have no life​


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 5, 2015)

I make time to play the game by eliminating other activities. It's a case of what I like to do most at that point for me.


----------



## PurpleLutari (Mar 5, 2015)

I take my 2DS with me /everywhere/ and literally only take ACNL out if the system fails and I need to poke around and troubleshoot x)

If you're at school like I am & have no friends, recess/lunch breaks are good for a bit of play time - as are any bus/train trips you need to do that take more than say, 10 minutes o:


----------



## bleachii (Mar 5, 2015)

I play whenever I want to/can and then leave it for a while. When I come back to play again, I time travel back to the last day I played. That way, I can be sure nothing went wrong and I can also avoid ripping my hair and face off while taking care of chores on the game when I'd rather relax. 
It's also good to play when I can't sleep!


----------



## akabetty (Mar 6, 2015)

I play on my lunch breaks at work and during the commutes (daily subway rider here).


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 6, 2015)

I just have way too much free time and pretty much no life. ~__~


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm currently a junior in high school and I'm taking 3 AP classes an an honors class, but I always make it a point to squeeze in a few minutes for Animal Crossing every day.


----------



## jessbronco (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm taking 5 classes at college and I always find "some" time to play. Wether it's an hour or more. There's 24 hours in a day, I need to have free time / personal time or my stress level will be to the extreme. Normally I play acnl or another game, read or watch some tv shows I need to catch up on / film I've been wanting to watch.

It's all about finding time to yourself.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a "chore list" that I make time for every day, it usually takes maybe 30 mins of my time and I get the things I need done in my town done each day, I do however usually play it a lot more than that. I used to play SSB and Tomidotchi life a lot as well, but I don't play those much unless my boyfriend wants to play me in Smash. I work all night long and usually do my "chores" in the morning before I go to bed, and sometimes go back on later before work. I make time for it like everything else. I also play Skyrim a lot, not as much as Animal Crossing because my family fights over TV rights all the time. I still find time for everything else I do so I don't know why it would be so hard.


----------



## agscribble (Mar 7, 2015)

It's funny because I bought my 3ds the same day New Leaf came out and, until pkmn xy, it was the only game I played in my spare time. But now, I'm perpetually a month behind in the game. I'll take long hiatuses from it when I'm busy with real world responsibility or if I want to play another game. I didn't play it for the whole month of January because at work I had some really time consuming projects and in my free time I wanted played Fantasy Life instead. Then when I have a free day I set the clock back and binge two weeks worth of animal crossing in a few hours.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 7, 2015)

Two words: Disabled housewife. I've got nothing but time, really.


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 7, 2015)

I actually have plenty of free time to play AC, even when I'm in college as we do have short breaks during classes, so that's when I whip out the 3DS to check everything. ^-^


----------



## gigi (Mar 8, 2015)

I have no life

that and I study from home, so I get to play whenever 

I'm actually quite embarrassed to say how much I play for each day reading others answers x_x


----------



## Lolitia (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't have a job, but school takes up a whole chunk of time. What i do is i try to stick in 30 - 20 minutes of playing whenever i'm studying or so. I usually just let myself use up all of my breaks.


----------



## SweetT (Mar 8, 2015)

I gave up real life to play.


----------



## meenz (Mar 8, 2015)

I have like two periods during school in which I can play Animal Crossing. I rarely play other games so those don't get in the way of my gameplay. I play a lot on the weekends, and even when I can't play for extended periods of time, I will check my town and talk to as many villagers as I can before saving and quitting


----------



## goey0614 (Mar 9, 2015)

Try to dig out 30min per day... or play it in the midnight when I can't sleep...


----------



## lunathenia (Mar 9, 2015)

I play max 1h/day if lucky, usually around 20-30


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Mar 9, 2015)

I am a stay at home wife so I have a loooooooot of free time lol


----------

